# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انصراف ازدانشگاه؟

## مینووو

بچه ها دانشگاه ازاد انتخاب رشته کردم اگه قبول بشم نخام برم باید انصراف بدم؟یا فقط درصورت ثبت نام انصراف لازمه

----------


## dr_sina

چرا انتخاب کردی؟ اگه قصدت نرفتن بود؟

----------


## مینووو

[QUOTE=dr_sina;1352076]چرا انتخاب کردی؟ اگه قصدت نرفتن بود؟[/QUOT
چون معلوم نیست....خانواده نظرشون این هست برم خودم نه.....حالا جواب سوالم نمیدونین؟

----------


## saj8jad

> بچه ها دانشگاه ازاد انتخاب رشته کردم اگه قبول بشم نخام برم باید انصراف بدم؟یا فقط درصورت ثبت نام انصراف لازمه


سلام
اگر نخوای بری نیازی به رفتن به دانشگاه و ثبت نام کردن نیست ، همین که نری ثبت نام کنی یعنی تمایل نداری بری و انصراف تلقی میشه
البته این موضوع ربطی به اون موضوع که در طول تحصیل 1 بار فقط میتونی انصراف بدی هم نداره ، اینم گفتم یادت باشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## مینووو

> سلام
> اگر نخوای بری نیازی به رفتن به دانشگاه و ثبت نام کردن نیست ، همین که نری ثبت نام کنی یعنی تمایل نداری بری و انصراف تلقی میشه
> البته این موضوع ربطی به اون موضوع که در طول تحصیل 1 بار فقط میتونی انصراف بدی هم نداره ، اینم گفتم یادت باشه


ممنون از راهنماییتون...
یعنی ازاد چند سال هم انتخاب رشته کنی ولی نری مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟

----------


## dr_sina

[quote=مینووو;1352077]


> چرا انتخاب کردی؟ اگه قصدت نرفتن بود؟[/quot
> چون معلوم نیست....خانواده نظرشون این هست برم خودم نه.....حالا جواب سوالم نمیدونین؟


وقتی خودت نظرت منفی هست پس روی حرفت بمون بعدش هم شما دختر ها چون سربازی ندارین هر کاری می تونيد بکنید می تونی نری می تونی انصراف بدی می تونی اصلا شهریه ندي هر کاری می تونی بکنی چون مشکل سربازی نداری

----------


## saj8jad

> ممنون از راهنماییتون...
> یعنی ازاد چند سال هم انتخاب رشته کنی ولی نری مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟


خواهش میکنم
فکر نمیکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد ، فقط سراسری روزانه اگر نرید محرومیت داره

----------


## مینووو

[QUOTE=dr_sina;1352083]


> وقتی خودت نظرت منفی هست پس روی حرفت بمون بعدش هم شما دختر ها چون سربازی ندارین هر کاری می تونيد بکنید می تونی نری می تونی انصراف بدی می تونی اصلا شهریه ندي هر کاری می تونی بکنی چون مشکل سربازی نداری


سراسری که میدونستم محرومیت داره پافشاری کردم نذاشتم چیزی که نمیخامو بزنن
ازادو دیگ چون میدونستم محرومیت نداره ترجیح دادم دعوا راه نندازم فعلا

----------


## مینووو

> خواهش میکنم
> فکر نمیکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد ، فقط سراسری روزانه اگر نرید محرومیت داره


مطمئن نیستین؟ینی بدبخت شدم؟از کی باید بپرسم؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## dr_sina

> مطمئن نیستین؟ینی بدبخت شدم؟از کی باید بپرسم؟


از هیچ کس فوقش اگه آزاد قبول شدی بالافاصله برو انصراف بده هیچ مشکلی هم پیش نمیاد کنکور 98 هم راحت می تونی شرکت کنی

----------


## مینووو

> از هیچ کس فوقش اگه آزاد قبول شدی بالافاصله برو انصراف بده هیچ مشکلی هم پیش نمیاد کنکور 98 هم راحت می تونی شرکت کنی




نه چند سال ازاد انتخاب رشته کردم قبول شدم نرفتم(ثبت نامم نکردم) اینو میخام بدونم مشکلی پیش میاد یانه؟اون قانون که هرکس درطول تحصیل فقط یکبارمیتونه انصراف بده شاملم نمیشه؟

----------


## dr_sina

> نه چند سال ازاد انتخاب رشته کردم قبول شدم نرفتم(ثبت نامم نکردم) اینو میخام بدونم مشکلی پیش میاد یانه؟اون قانون که هرکس درطول تحصیل فقط یکبارمیتونه انصراف بده شاملم نمیشه؟


نه نه نه نه اون واسه پسر هاست نه دختر ها

----------


## مینووو

> نه نه نه نه اون واسه پسر هاست نه دختر ها


مطمئن هستید؟خیالم راحت باشه؟ :Yahoo (17):

----------


## blackshark

در کل یکبار میشه انصراف داد یا دوبار؟دانشجو ازاد باشی و ی رشته دگ ازاد قبول بشی و بری باید انصراف بدی بری یا انتقالی محسوب میشه؟

----------


## Unfriendly

هر سالی انصراف بدی از کنکور همون سال محروم میشی  یا فقط محرومیت مال انصراف در سال اول تحصیل هست؟!  :Yahoo (35): 

محرومیتی هم که میگیم در قبولی در روزانس ولی مشکلی در قبولی در پردیس ها پیش نمیاد اره؟!

----------


## Mojtaba1012

سلام دوستان فک کنم برای پسرهایی ک مشمول هستند فقط یبار. حق انصراف وجود داره ولی من از این قانون اطلاع نداشتم ویبار از دانشگاه آزاد انصراف دادم ولی الان قصد دارم ک دوباره کنکور بدم یعنی هیچ راهی وجود نداره دوباره کنکور بدم خیلی داغونم لطفا کمک کنید

----------

